# Ebay Cheapie Fluffies - Opinions?



## Mynx

Hey girls, 

To start my fluff stash off, I've ordered some Ebay cheapies, and I've spotted a fair few other collections (prints etc :happydance:) 

What are your opinions on them? They any good? Or is it a case of you get what you pay for?!
Also, the sellers from China...should I stay away from them and go for UK sellers or are the Chinese ones pretty reliable?

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## littlestar

you get what you pay for - as with any nappy they might/or might not fit/work well for you.

i had some when Q was smaller but we sold to replace as we found what worked best for us.


----------



## thechaosismex

Yes they are cheap but as littlestar says you really do get what you pay for! the inserts are rubbish and they leak like mad for us!


----------



## littlestar

don't get me wrong they do work, and they're a great way of building a stash but to be honest you are better trying preloved nappies on cloth nappy tree or here on the nappy swap and sell.
if you do buy just get a couple - not a huge amount otherwise you might struggle to sell them on.


----------



## ellie

we've got 2 and theyre not bad actually but we havent used their inserts, we've only used them with other mf / bamboo ones. a couple would be ok but i'd supplement with others in case you dont get on with them. Ive actually got loads I need to sell :blush: !


----------



## Mynx

I've got 6 on order, I think I'll leave it at that then for now! I might buy some decent inserts as well for them, just to help them out ;) 
Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Kaites

We had problems with them fitting Emma when she was small but since your LO is 7mths, that might not be an issue. Like the others said, the inserts aren't always as good as the brand names, but you can either replace them or just change more often. I've tried a few now. Coolababy are decent but avoid Babyland (the PUL is crap). I'm sure others have tried some of the other sellers and can help if there is a particular "brand" you were thinking of trying- they are fine for building up a stash and I use ours on laundry day. HTH :flower:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kyla has worn two today, the first she wore for 3.5 hours & was fine, no leaks etc. the second one, she pooed in, and it was all contained, and it wasnt solid lol

I think they're good but ive only tried them and a bambooty AIO.


----------



## Jetters

Did you get them from the seller 97kgallery- they are generally pretty reliable but need other inserts- the Flip Stay Dry inserts fit perfectly so i'd probably use them :)


----------



## Mynx

No it was a different seller, she's been quite patient lol cos my Paypal was emtpy and I've had to wait 7 days for funds to be transferred over! Nightmare! 
I'll probably get some boosters for the cheapie ones anyways, just to make sure. 
I had a go at making my own fleece liners yesterday and I'm rather proud of myself lol!


----------



## Lisa1302

I ordered 9 soft printed pockets from 97k gallery for £32 including post! They arrived today, just 10 days from china

I am yet to use them, but they look fantastic - better made than cheapies I had last time by a long way - they only come with one insert which is like the thin BG insert, so I will stuff with other stuff and let you know how I get on!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, that would be appreciated! I really want some printed ones but dont wanna spend a fortune just yet.. need to get my stash established first then I can get the gorgeous prints one at a time ;)


----------



## Lisa1302

Well I thought I'd try one for her nap, they haven't been prewashed , naughty I know, but the insert is in the pocket, I added an itti bitti top insert

They fitted really well, nicely snug round the legs and they have elasticated backs too so any poo should stay in well


----------



## Mynx

I just looked up that seller... very cheap nappies, but makes up for it with the P&P lol! Still, they're being posted from China so cant expect the shipping to be cheap! 
I've got some bits waiting to sell on Ebay so once I have some cash in the old PayPal, I might order some.. the animal print ones are gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

ive only got one ebay cheapie and i dont like it tbh, it is a pocket but the velcro is sewn through both layers on the top front so you cant get the insert right to the top of the nappy, which means we have leaks :(

x


----------



## pinkmummy

I was looking at these also just to get my stasg started, will be keeping an eye on this thread xx


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> I just looked up that seller... very cheap nappies, but makes up for it with the P&P lol! Still, they're being posted from China so cant expect the shipping to be cheap!
> I've got some bits waiting to sell on Ebay so once I have some cash in the old PayPal, I might order some.. the animal print ones are gorgeous! :thumbup:

If you want them make sure you check all the ads because some are better deals than others!

I got my 9 in one advert - it was buy it now for £31.99 free postage, so thats just £3.55 per nappy! This was the set I got https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290423554970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

That was for the soft animal prints - rather then than cotton plain colours. 

Yes they are gorgeous, just like they are in the pics - and nice and soft too!


----------



## Lisa1302

Well she had her 2 hour nap - the nappy worked perfectly! Her bum was nice and dry.

I tend to change every 2-3 hours by habit lol but it could be stuffed a fair amount to last a while. With its own insert plus a top one from Itti Bitti it was quite trim really!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, I may well go ahead and order some of these next week...I've already spent my quota this week :haha:


----------



## Eala

I had naughty baby ones (which I guess count as Ebay cheapies!) They were my only fluff for a *long* time, but I have an itti bitti baby :blush: We did end up with a bit of leg-leakage when it seemed like she was between popper settings. A fleece wrap sorted that (and also made them cuter, as they were just plain coloured!)

Unfortunately getting the fleece wraps (thanks AG :hugs:) and seeing how adorable they were totally rekindled my buried cloth addiction, and I've now sold practically all my naughty babies to make room for new stuff :haha:


----------



## Lisa1302

Eala said:


> I had naughty baby ones (which I guess count as Ebay cheapies!) They were my only fluff for a *long* time, but I have an itti bitti baby :blush: We did end up with a bit of leg-leakage when it seemed like she was between popper settings. A fleece wrap sorted that (and also made them cuter, as they were just plain coloured!)
> 
> Unfortunately getting the fleece wraps (thanks AG :hugs:) and seeing how adorable they were totally rekindled my buried cloth addiction, and I've now sold practically all my naughty babies to make room for new stuff :haha:

I had the naughty baby ones too - I think Jetters has them now, someone on here has them anyway - they are similar, but I would say these ones are better made (mind you the naughty baby ones online now might be different to when i got them over 12 months ago!) - these seem really nicely made, with a little flap to tuck the insert under, which the NB didn't have, or at least it didn't do the job so well if it did
Also the material used on the outer of these is much nicer than the Nb ones.


----------



## Eala

They sound good :)

My NB ones do have a little flap to tuck the insert under, so I guess they updated their design (or stole it from someone else haha:)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I like them :) xx


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> They sound good :)
> 
> My NB ones do have a little flap to tuck the insert under, *so I guess they updated their design (or stole it from someone else * haha:)

The Close Parent PopIns have flaps either end of the nappy to tuck the inserts under too ;) Very handy!


----------



## Lisa1302

Thought I'd pop a few pics up of the cheapies!

The animal print was right after a nap, so I think it has moved a bit to the side, but nothing to worry about. The pink one has the original insert plus a bamboo insert inside. 
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/lisasditzyworld/CIMG4691.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/lisasditzyworld/CIMG4695.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/lisasditzyworld/CIMG4694.jpg


----------



## Mynx

Aww they look nice! :thumbup: Pretty sure I'll be buying some of these now! Thanks hun :D


----------



## pinkmummy

Quick question do you get to choose which ones you want as obviously I don't want a pink one for a boy LOL x


----------



## Lisa1302

pinkmummy said:


> Quick question do you get to choose which ones you want as obviously I don't want a pink one for a boy LOL x

I don't know tbh - I bet if you asked then they would because they are all individually wrapped and then in a carrier bag - then parcelled up - and they sell them all on their own too - so it shouldn't be a problem for them!

Its harder for boys...they cant wear pinks and girly colours, but girls can wear blue and boys colours...although of course with patterns i think even girls wouldn't wear a diggers one...would they?!


----------



## pinkmummy

Lisa1302 said:


> pinkmummy said:
> 
> 
> Quick question do you get to choose which ones you want as obviously I don't want a pink one for a boy LOL x
> 
> I don't know tbh - I bet if you asked then they would because they are all individually wrapped and then in a carrier bag - then parcelled up - and they sell them all on their own too - so it shouldn't be a problem for them!
> 
> Its harder for boys...they cant wear pinks and girly colours, but girls can wear blue and boys colours...although of course with patterns i think even girls wouldn't wear a diggers one...would they?!Click to expand...

Lol you never know! :rofl: 

Thanks hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## Eala

I would totally put my girlie in a nappy with diggers on it :haha:


----------



## Lisa1302

LOL

I was putting the nappies in the wash and I compared the ebay cheapies to my other nappies - on the inside they were almost identical to ...believe it or not...a Minkee Blueberry! Same shape and size (the BB was large and cheapy on largest setting) and same kind of fleecey against their bum - the only difference was obviously side snaps and minkee.....but like BB are around £20 a pop!


----------



## Eala

This is good to know :thumbup:

I shall keep it in mind if I ever want to bulk out my stash :haha: (As if I need an excuse! But some WNNNs are next on my "to buy" list :blush:)


----------



## Lisa1302

I think I need to block this forum from my internet....I DO NOT need any more nappies but yet I still look!

It doesnt help that 2 of my friends are currently moving to cloth and I am obviously looking for them!!!!

More WN are what I want next too!!!!!


----------



## maoribadger

Yup im blaming you entirely :haha:


----------



## Lisa1302

maoribadger said:


> Yup im blaming you entirely :haha:


hehehe I'm blaming you too - I stopped looking until you MADE me look again! Now I have a list ...not as long as yours though :haha:


----------



## pink23

glad i found you. i have been stalking the ebay cheapies an umming and arrghing and have just bought the 9 coloured ones for £23 i think. there was a few girlie colours so the seller is swapping them for boy colours and even let me have a spotted one in to. I have a cow print one on order. I plan to use them only when im at home but they are so cute and tbh im just starting a job so didnt want to spend too much x ebay is bad for me lol x


----------



## Lisa1302

pink23 said:


> glad i found you. i have been stalking the ebay cheapies an umming and arrghing and have just bought the 9 coloured ones for £23 i think. there was a few girlie colours so the seller is swapping them for boy colours and even let me have a spotted one in to. I have a cow print one on order. I plan to use them only when im at home but they are so cute and tbh im just starting a job so didnt want to spend too much x ebay is bad for me lol x

Oh thats good to know, well if I need to ever buy these again I may swap out some of the prints for ones I prefer!

Thanks!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I prefer them to my Bambooty (the only "real" nappy i have) as the bambooty is bulky, looks like her bum has a shelf lol


Spoiler
Bambooty:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs095.snc4/36093_1517934751156_1318122853_1387664_5569315_n.jpg

Ebay Cheapies:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs162.snc4/37430_1529666124433_1318122853_1417964_4701208_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs068.snc4/34774_1529665324413_1318122853_1417961_2249369_n.jpg


----------



## Lisa1302

OOOhh I have seen the hearts ones - and I wanted them :flower:


----------



## pink23

aww so cute cant wait to get mine now x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've bought 10 of them. Cheapest being £1.80 lol 
I lovvvve them :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Lisa1302 said:


> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> glad i found you. i have been stalking the ebay cheapies an umming and arrghing and have just bought the 9 coloured ones for £23 i think. there was a few girlie colours so the seller is swapping them for boy colours and even let me have a spotted one in to. I have a cow print one on order. I plan to use them only when im at home but they are so cute and tbh im just starting a job so didnt want to spend too much x ebay is bad for me lol x
> 
> Oh thats good to know, well if I need to ever buy these again I may swap out some of the prints for ones I prefer!
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

Ooo that IS good to know! I think when I make my order for the printed ones, I shall ask for it to be catered for a girl and see what I get ;) 

Char&Bump, that's also good to know.. I see what you mean about the "shelf" thing.. my PopIns do the same thing, but not quite as bad lol! 

I really hope these cheapies work out lol! I'm also looking at getting extra boosters for them... any recommendations?


----------



## Mynx

Char&Bump-x said:


> I've bought 10 of them. Cheapest being £1.80 lol
> I lovvvve them :cloud9:

!?!?!?!? £1.80?! wow! 

I am really coming round to the idea of the cheapies now.. I'm still waiting for the ones I orignally ordered last week (poxy PayPal transaction) and once I've got some more funds in my PayPal, I'll be getting the 9 set of printed ones :cloud9: 

Oh I also have some BG v3 on their way too! Really cheap atm seeing as they're being discontinued!


----------



## pink23

tbh im going to try and make some myself out of some old towels . i have one that come with a ebay one so will use that as a template. see how it goes.x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Mynx said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> I've bought 10 of them. Cheapest being £1.80 lol
> I lovvvve them :cloud9:
> 
> !?!?!?!? £1.80?! wow!Click to expand...

I know! & its cow print!! :D biggest bargain i ever had lol. I love animal prints, ive bought 2 cow prints, a leopard print & a giraffe print :haha:


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> glad i found you. i have been stalking the ebay cheapies an umming and arrghing and have just bought the 9 coloured ones for £23 i think. there was a few girlie colours so the seller is swapping them for boy colours and even let me have a spotted one in to. I have a cow print one on order. I plan to use them only when im at home but they are so cute and tbh im just starting a job so didnt want to spend too much x ebay is bad for me lol x
> 
> Oh thats good to know, well if I need to ever buy these again I may swap out some of the prints for ones I prefer!
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo that IS good to know! I think when I make my order for the printed ones, I shall ask for it to be catered for a girl and see what I get ;)
> 
> Char&Bump, that's also good to know.. I see what you mean about the "shelf" thing.. my PopIns do the same thing, but not quite as bad lol!
> 
> I really hope these cheapies work out lol! I'm also looking at getting extra boosters for them... any recommendations?Click to expand...

Honestly...anything!

I have stuffed them today with a flip insert, a BG insert, both parts of an Itti (seperatly) , Little Lamb bamboo boosters.

If it fits in the pocket it will work fine


----------



## Mynx

pink23 said:


> tbh im going to try and make some myself out of some old towels . i have one that come with a ebay one so will use that as a template. see how it goes.x

Aww good luck with that! The closest I've got to making my own, is fleece liners lol! Just plain old cream, fleece liners to keep Evie's skin soft and smooth :thumbup: 
Not tried em yet tho, I'm itching to get fluffy but need to wait for at least some of my stash to arrive lol! Atm, I just have 3 sat in my nappy box! 
Now I cant wait for more funds to go into my PayPal, just waiting for some stuff I sold on Ebay to be paid for and then off I go ;)


----------



## Mynx

Lisa1302 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> glad i found you. i have been stalking the ebay cheapies an umming and arrghing and have just bought the 9 coloured ones for £23 i think. there was a few girlie colours so the seller is swapping them for boy colours and even let me have a spotted one in to. I have a cow print one on order. I plan to use them only when im at home but they are so cute and tbh im just starting a job so didnt want to spend too much x ebay is bad for me lol x
> 
> Oh thats good to know, well if I need to ever buy these again I may swap out some of the prints for ones I prefer!
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo that IS good to know! I think when I make my order for the printed ones, I shall ask for it to be catered for a girl and see what I get ;)
> 
> Char&Bump, that's also good to know.. I see what you mean about the "shelf" thing.. my PopIns do the same thing, but not quite as bad lol!
> 
> I really hope these cheapies work out lol! I'm also looking at getting extra boosters for them... any recommendations?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly...anything!
> 
> I have stuffed them today with a flip insert, a BG insert, both parts of an Itti (seperatly) , Little Lamb bamboo boosters.
> 
> If it fits in the pocket it will work fineClick to expand...

Brilliant, ok, I shall get the non popper variety! I was looking at the Little Lamb inserts as they have a multipack on Ebay - 10 for £12 I think it was.. might order those too :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> glad i found you. i have been stalking the ebay cheapies an umming and arrghing and have just bought the 9 coloured ones for £23 i think. there was a few girlie colours so the seller is swapping them for boy colours and even let me have a spotted one in to. I have a cow print one on order. I plan to use them only when im at home but they are so cute and tbh im just starting a job so didnt want to spend too much x ebay is bad for me lol x
> 
> Oh thats good to know, well if I need to ever buy these again I may swap out some of the prints for ones I prefer!
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo that IS good to know! I think when I make my order for the printed ones, I shall ask for it to be catered for a girl and see what I get ;)
> 
> Char&Bump, that's also good to know.. I see what you mean about the "shelf" thing.. my PopIns do the same thing, but not quite as bad lol!
> 
> I really hope these cheapies work out lol! I'm also looking at getting extra boosters for them... any recommendations?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly...anything!
> 
> I have stuffed them today with a flip insert, a BG insert, both parts of an Itti (seperatly) , Little Lamb bamboo boosters.
> 
> If it fits in the pocket it will work fine Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant, ok, I shall get the non popper variety! I was looking at the Little Lamb inserts as they have a multipack on Ebay - 10 for £12 I think it was.. might order those too :thumbup:Click to expand...

The little lamb bamboo ones fit perfectly as they are the same size as the inserts that come with those cheapies

They are good boosters - but we warned they take a fair few washes before they come good!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks for the tip hun :thumbup: I shall be doing a couple of nappy and booster washes when they arrive!


----------



## pink23

i only have 1 yellow one at moment all on its own but cant wait to get my stash upx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love my animal one. I want more actually. In fact, I'm going to order some (Damn you ladies :haha:) xx


----------



## Mynx

katy said:


> I love my animal one. I want more actually. In fact, I'm going to order some (Damn you ladies :haha:) xx

Hahah! And the addiction even counts for the cheapie ones! :dance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't remember which ones I have :blush: :dohh: xx


----------



## pink23

i want to buy some of the printed ones but im going to wait for the others see how i get on. just need to get a nappy bucket now x


----------



## pink23

i have this one comingx
 



Attached Files:







373351239_tp.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisa1302

pink23 said:


> i have this one comingx

I have it - its nice, you will like it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

pink23 said:


> i have this one comingx

Ooo I like that one :D 

Omg I cant believe I've forgotten to get a nappy bucket lol!!! :haha: So typical of me!


----------



## maoribadger

Oopsie. I have my bucket left over from my 1st time round


----------



## Mynx

maoribadger said:


> Oopsie. I have my bucket left over from my 1st time round

Welcome to BnB btw hun :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1302

I forgot to say Mario - the one I put in your parcel is the giraafey one with blue in it (is it giraffe print? i dunno lol, but the animal print with blue anyway!)


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo I just ordered the 9 animal print set.. I also asked the seller if it was ok to swap the blue one in there for another pink one .. just waiting on a reply now :D 

Cant wait! I now have 21 fluffs on their way to me! God knows when I'll get them all tho lol!


----------



## mum 2 three

What seller is everyone using x x


----------



## Lisa1302

mum 2 three said:


> What seller is everyone using x x

97kgallery seems the popular one - that is who I used, and my friend did too


----------



## Mynx

Lisa1302 said:


> mum 2 three said:
> 
> 
> What seller is everyone using x x
> 
> 97kgallery seems the popular one - that is who I used, and my friend did tooClick to expand...

Me too, I just put in an order today :thumbup:

How long does it usually take to get to the UK?


----------



## pink23

i use the 97k and sofiang2008. I bought 9 for £23. Cant wait to get them now yey x


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum 2 three said:
> 
> 
> What seller is everyone using x x
> 
> 97kgallery seems the popular one - that is who I used, and my friend did tooClick to expand...
> 
> Me too, I just put in an order today :thumbup:
> 
> How long does it usually take to get to the UK?Click to expand...

My payment cleared on the 26th, they sent me an email to say they were despatching them...which included a photo of the parcel with my address and the labels etc :thumbup: 
They arrived on the 6th....so 10 days!

Pretty quick I thought!


----------



## Lisa1302

My ONLY complaint about the nappies (and it is more than likely a user issue!) is that she gets red marks on her sides

It could well be that her skin isn't used to having anything there, as she is pretty much in low rise Itti Bittis the whole time...or it could be that I haven't been making sure the wings are smooth underneath.

Either way its not a huge problem and the red goes away so its obviously just a little rub.


----------



## Mynx

Apparently both my orders have been despatched :dance: 
I recieved my 5 BG v3 from Babi Pur today, and they're now hanging up to dry.. do these only require one wash rather than the usual 5 or 6 washes of say, PopIns? 
I also received an application form for a grant from my local council for cloth nappies :thumbup: Apparently I can get up to £60 towards the cost of my fluff, so long as I provide receipts :) 
Oh and I spotted these today, gonna order them as well 

https://cgi.ebay.com/4-BABY-DIAPERS..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f234675c

:cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

I saw this too, (same seller) thought it would be great for a little boy.. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/7-BABY-AIO-CLO..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f3d7126b

Uber cute nappies in that lot :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> Apparently both my orders have been despatched :dance:
> I recieved my 5 BG v3 from Babi Pur today, and they're now hanging up to dry.. do these only require one wash rather than the usual 5 or 6 washes of say, PopIns?
> I also received an application form for a grant from my local council for cloth nappies :thumbup: Apparently I can get up to £60 towards the cost of my fluff, so long as I provide receipts :)
> Oh and I spotted these today, gonna order them as well
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/4-BABY-DIAPERS..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f234675c
> 
> :cloud9:

I wanted those! I best offered and he counter offered with £16.99 - but I didn't really need them so declined! :blush:

As far as I know BG only need 1 wash - but as with most stuff they still improve a bit after the first few washes, so if you have a small load of towels or something you could always bung the inserts in a few times?


----------



## Mynx

Lisa1302 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Apparently both my orders have been despatched :dance:
> I recieved my 5 BG v3 from Babi Pur today, and they're now hanging up to dry.. do these only require one wash rather than the usual 5 or 6 washes of say, PopIns?
> I also received an application form for a grant from my local council for cloth nappies :thumbup: Apparently I can get up to £60 towards the cost of my fluff, so long as I provide receipts :)
> Oh and I spotted these today, gonna order them as well
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/4-BABY-DIAPERS..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f234675c
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> I wanted those! I best offered and he counter offered with £16.99 - but I didn't really need them so declined! :blush:
> 
> *As far as I know BG only need 1 wash - but as with most stuff they still improve a bit after the first few washes, so if you have a small load of towels or something you could always bung the inserts in a few times?*Click to expand...

Good idea :thumbup: I cant go completely fluff yet cos the majority of my stash is in China :haha: and I have a grand total of 9 (4 PopIns and 5 BG v3) drying off atm. I'm itching to get going on them!!!!


----------



## pink23

i think i will get the pack of 7 soon. Just need to get some funds lol. I will have 21 then so can start using them then yey x


----------



## Mynx

My first lot of cheapies came today :dance: They've been washed and dried (already lol) so I shall be trying one of them out when Evie wakes up from her nap :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> My first lot of cheapies came today :dance: They've been washed and dried (already lol) so I shall be trying one of them out when Evie wakes up from her nap :thumbup:

oh great stuff! 
you got the 9 animal print set didn't you - what did you think?! I was surprised how nice they were when they arrived!!

Hope they fit your LO nicely!


----------



## Mynx

The animal print ones havent come yet (boo) .. this lot were from a different seller.. 6 for £16.99 (the seller was called beststuff321) and I gotta say, they're crap!!! Evie had one on for about half an hour and it was soaked thru to the outer shell, almost like it wasnt waterproof! Very disappointed in those ones. They came with 1 insert that was kinda flimsy so I guess I shoulda known and maybe put another one in :shrug: I'd have thought they could cope with at least one wee! 
When I opened up the nappy, the insert itself was only damp, not soaking wet like I thought it would be! Terrible nappies! BUT, I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and wash them a few more times (washed them twice) in the hope that they become a little more absorbant lol! 
On a side note, I cant get a good fit on them either which doesnt help! Hey ho, maybe they'll improve with lots of washing :shrug: Failing that, I could always use the inserts as spares ;)


----------



## Mynx

Lisa1302 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Apparently both my orders have been despatched :dance:
> I recieved my 5 BG v3 from Babi Pur today, and they're now hanging up to dry.. do these only require one wash rather than the usual 5 or 6 washes of say, PopIns?
> I also received an application form for a grant from my local council for cloth nappies :thumbup: Apparently I can get up to £60 towards the cost of my fluff, so long as I provide receipts :)
> Oh and I spotted these today, gonna order them as well
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/4-BABY-DIAPERS..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f234675c
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> I wanted those! I best offered and he counter offered with £16.99 - but I didn't really need them so declined! :blush:
> 
> As far as I know BG only need 1 wash - but as with most stuff they still improve a bit after the first few washes, so if you have a small load of towels or something you could always bung the inserts in a few times?Click to expand...

Lol I countered these as well and got em for 17 quid, so not too bad :thumbup: Looking forward to these ones arriving too!


----------



## Lisa1302

Mynx said:


> The animal print ones havent come yet (boo) .. this lot were from a different seller.. 6 for £16.99 (the seller was called beststuff321) and I gotta say, they're crap!!! Evie had one on for about half an hour and it was soaked thru to the outer shell, almost like it wasnt waterproof! Very disappointed in those ones. They came with 1 insert that was kinda flimsy so I guess I shoulda known and maybe put another one in :shrug: I'd have thought they could cope with at least one wee!
> When I opened up the nappy, the insert itself was only damp, not soaking wet like I thought it would be! Terrible nappies! BUT, I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and wash them a few more times (washed them twice) in the hope that they become a little more absorbant lol!
> On a side note, I cant get a good fit on them either which doesnt help! Hey ho, maybe they'll improve with lots of washing :shrug: Failing that, I could always use the inserts as spares ;)

oh what a shame, I'd be annoyed even at that price they should be better than that :hissy:

What brand name is on them - I found the seller but cant make out what the label on the nappy says...at least then we can avoid them in future!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i find the inserts are fine, not great but not too bad either really.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Mynx said:


> The animal print ones havent come yet (boo) .. this lot were from a different seller.. 6 for £16.99 (the seller was called beststuff321) and I gotta say, they're crap!!! Evie had one on for about half an hour and it was soaked thru to the outer shell, almost like it wasnt waterproof! Very disappointed in those ones. They came with 1 insert that was kinda flimsy so I guess I shoulda known and maybe put another one in :shrug: I'd have thought they could cope with at least one wee!
> When I opened up the nappy, the insert itself was only damp, not soaking wet like I thought it would be! Terrible nappies! BUT, I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and wash them a few more times (washed them twice) in the hope that they become a little more absorbant lol!
> On a side note, I cant get a good fit on them either which doesnt help! Hey ho, maybe they'll improve with lots of washing :shrug: Failing that, I could always use the inserts as spares ;)

hmmm, if you went with the 97k people, their nappies are pretty good for the price. Shame that people are selling rubbish and giving cheapies a bad reputation


----------



## Mynx

Lisa1302 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> The animal print ones havent come yet (boo) .. this lot were from a different seller.. 6 for £16.99 (the seller was called beststuff321) and I gotta say, they're crap!!! Evie had one on for about half an hour and it was soaked thru to the outer shell, almost like it wasnt waterproof! Very disappointed in those ones. They came with 1 insert that was kinda flimsy so I guess I shoulda known and maybe put another one in :shrug: I'd have thought they could cope with at least one wee!
> When I opened up the nappy, the insert itself was only damp, not soaking wet like I thought it would be! Terrible nappies! BUT, I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and wash them a few more times (washed them twice) in the hope that they become a little more absorbant lol!
> On a side note, I cant get a good fit on them either which doesnt help! Hey ho, maybe they'll improve with lots of washing :shrug: Failing that, I could always use the inserts as spares ;)
> 
> oh what a shame, I'd be annoyed even at that price they should be better than that :hissy:
> 
> *What brand name is on them - I found the seller but cant make out what the label on the nappy says...at least then we can avoid them in future!*Click to expand...

On the label it has a picture of a pig with 2 smaller ones in front if it, and a heart that says Love inside it... that's all it says :shrug: 
I wont be buying from that seller again, I think I will stick with 97k Gallery as I've heard good things about their nappies from you guys! :thumbup: Just wish I'd known about that seller before I got these crappy ones lol! Ah well, you live and learn eh :)


----------



## bjl1981

I've just bid on some of these after getting everyones opinions!
Anyone want to suggest some inserts I could get to use in them if the ones that come are'nt great, or just in the wash? I'm going to use them for when he's at nursery, so want to make sure they last well and don't leak, no one else uses cloth, so don't want to give us cloth mums a bad name!!!!


----------



## Lisa1302

bjl1981 said:


> I've just bid on some of these after getting everyones opinions!
> Anyone want to suggest some inserts I could get to use in them if the ones that come are'nt great, or just in the wash? I'm going to use them for when he's at nursery, so want to make sure they last well and don't leak, no one else uses cloth, so don't want to give us cloth mums a bad name!!!!

the 97kgallery microfibres are pretty good - so I just add a bamboo little lamb and that lasts 3 hours easy.

They are nice and generous so you can stuff them even more if you want to!


----------



## Lu28

I use Flip inserts with them and use the microfibre insert that came with them as a night time booster for her bum huggers.


----------



## bjl1981

I have the inserts from my Mothercare smart nappies, would they work?


----------



## Mynx

I would have thought any inserts would work tbh :) I think it's probably worth playing around and see what works for you :flower: 

Ok well I received my animal print order today!!!! That took just under 2 weeks, I'm so impressed with how quickly that came, considering it was from China! 
They're in the washing machine now, and omg, they're actually really really soft! The outer part feels almost like velvet! Cant wait to use them altho I'm gonna spend the day washing them to make sure they're nicely absorbant :thumbup: 
I plan on using my BG boosters with the cheap inserts as I dont need them in my BG (another fab nappy!). 
Fingers crossed they perform well!


----------



## Rachel_C

If the inserts are microfibre, you really don't need to wash them more than once as microfibre is manmade. It's only natural fabrics that improve with washing, you just need to wash microfibre once to remove any residue from the manufacturing process :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Ah ok, thanks hun :) YAY once they're dry I can use em!!! :dance:


----------



## Rach28

Ive got a cow, giraffe and bright green from 97K and they are fab! These work better on Noah than his custom WN :dohh:

I also have the yellow, blue and white with jungle animals on, these are great on him now but are cut smaller than the others from this seller (well mine were!) and werent a great fit before but now are fab!

Our first nappies were the naughty babies from ebay - again work better for Noah than some pricey nappies. Ive sold a few to replace with 97k ones with poppers as Noah likes to pull the aplix now :dohh:

Going to use them for nursery when he starts in January :cry:

Different nappies suit different babies regardless of the price. If your lucky enough to have a baby whos shape suits the cheap ones your onto a winner! A fab stash for not alot of money :thumbup:

I love cheapies :happydance:


----------



## Kaites

I really like the minky animal print ones since they have a really generous cut- they have actually become our nighttime diaper, stuffed with a FB insert and a cotton prefold. Makes for a huge bum but we need the absorbancy and all the stuff fits in the pocket :thumbup:

I could probably justify buying a couple more... :blush:


----------



## Lu28

Has anyone found that the inside gets worn and thin really quickly? I got a minky from 97k and it's practically threadbare now.


----------



## Rach28

Ive not had this problem with any of mine hun


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Me neither x


----------



## Rach28

I love your siggy Char :thumbup:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Thanks hun, they're all ebay cheapies too so fits this thread well haha xx


----------



## Rach28

They all look fab :flower:


----------



## Lisa1302

Lu28 said:


> Has anyone found that the inside gets worn and thin really quickly? I got a minky from 97k and it's practically threadbare now.

No, but haven't really had them long enough to judge if they will - they have been washed maybe 5 times I think and they look just as they did when they were new - its like a soft fleece.

How long have you had yours, or how long before that happened?!


----------



## Mynx

Yeah that siggy is great, thought I recognised some nappies in there!! 

Well I tried one out tonight, it wasnt on her long as she pooed in it after about an hour but they lasted 55 minutes longer than the other cheapie ones I bought! 
The only problem I had with the one I put on her was that the waist poppers (and I'm getting this with most of the popper nappies I have) were too tight on one setting.. so I loosened it up but the nappy ended up too big! She's in between popper sizes lol! I'm finding that I prefer aplix because it's much more adjustable! 
Other than, I love the cheapies so far! :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

Lisa1302 said:


> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone found that the inside gets worn and thin really quickly? I got a minky from 97k and it's practically threadbare now.
> 
> No, but haven't really had them long enough to judge if they will - they have been washed maybe 5 times I think and they look just as they did when they were new - its like a soft fleece.
> 
> How long have you had yours, or how long before that happened?!Click to expand...

I've had it about 2 months now I'd say but it didn't take too long for it to happen. It doesn't matter too much as I always use a fleece liner anyway. It's just that dirt from the wash gathers in the fibres so it always looks a bit grimey on the inside.


----------



## Lynz16

After hearing all of your good reviews I bought some of the cheap ones from 97kgallery just to get some pretty coloured ones as I've only got plain white BG's and they arrived yesterday so we have used them all day today :thumbup: I'm fairly impressed considering how cheap they were, I've only used them with the inserts that they came with all day and haven't had any leaks so far! :thumbup:



bjl1981 said:


> I have the inserts from my Mothercare smart nappies, would they work?

I was thinking that I might use the mothercare smart nappy inserts at night-time so I've got one on him just now and they fit ok and don't make the nappy too bulky so hopefully we'll wake up to no leaks lol :flower:


----------



## Lynz16

Here's a wee pic of him in one :)


----------



## becstar

y first arrived today... A leopard print one. we love it! It's so cute. Works well and a bargain. Absolutely fab.

Anyone had trouble with customs? Mine was labelled as a gift and said it was a shirt!


----------



## Mynx

Nope no trouble with customs at all and I had a 9 pack delivered a few days back.. have no idea what it said on the parcel altho it did say it was $11 lol!


----------



## Rach28

All the ones we have had over the last few months have been labelled as a "shirt" for the customs thing, as long as I get my nappies I dont care :thumbup: LOL

Waiting for 5 new ones from 97k: red with white stars, blue with white stars, light brown and white cow print (Ive alreday got the darker version) and 2 teal ones :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I'm also waiting for another 4 from 97k, a selection of 4 heart designs :thumbup: 

I'm also waiting for some babylegs from another Ebay seller from China, so I'm hoping they dont take too long either ;)


----------



## Rach28

I got my baby legs from an ebay seller in china too, 4 pairs, they are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Well I gotta say, Evie had 97k Cheapies on for most of today and not one of them leaked!! :thumbup: I didnt use any other boosters or inserts, just the ones that came with the nappies and I changed her around every 3 hours (ish) I am so impressed with them! 
My only gripe is they're not Aplix. I much prefer the Aplix to poppers as I get a better fit on Evie - with the cheapies I have to have one side poppered slightly further on than the other (iykwim!) otherwise they're either too tight or too loose lol! And they still dont leak ;)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Mynx i have to put the poppers on uneven too, its not a 100% perfect fit, but no leaks here either! x


----------



## Mynx

Aww that's cool then, I guess as long as the nappy functions the way it should, then all is good eh :thumbup:


----------



## bjl1981

Can't wait for my 7 to arrive from 97k! I bought them in a group lot and then asked for them to swap the pink star for something either neutral or boyish which they said they would :)


----------



## Mynx

bjl1981 said:


> Can't wait for my 7 to arrive from 97k! I bought them in a group lot and then asked for them to swap the pink star for something either neutral or boyish which they said they would :)

The 9 pack of animal prints came with a pink and a blue one with clouds and rocking horses on and I asked him to switch the blue one for another pink, which he did with no problems :thumbup: He/she seems to be a very amicable seller and delivered much quicker than stated on Ebay! Oh and the quality of the nappies is pretty bloody good I gotta say!


----------



## 4boys4years

i asked to switch 2 of mine but they never :( i want a cow and giraffe :cry: they say cold wash on them, i usually do my nappy wash at 60 or my nappies sometimes whiff, has anyone been doing them at 60?


----------



## Kaites

I wash mine on hot every few washes and they seem fine so far. I have a few that say 40C as a highest wash temp and I'm definitely washing them hotter than that, but so far it hasn't effected the PUL.


----------



## becstar

They are bloody addictive... I have 5 ordered now (including a cow one and a giraffe one)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Becstar, you're right there! I have 42 nappies in my stash, two are bambooty, one is a weenotion and the rest are eBay cheapies lol. X


----------



## Rach28

My 5 arrived saturday morning after being posted on 15th July - mega fast!!

The inside lining on the nappies has changed considerably since I last brought some from 97k in April. They are now thin fleece inners, my first ones were similar to suede cloth inners.


----------



## Mynx

Hmm is that a good or a bad thing? What the other inserts like?


----------



## Lu28

Rach28 said:


> My 5 arrived saturday morning after being posted on 15th July - mega fast!!
> 
> The inside lining on the nappies has changed considerably since I last brought some from 97k in April. They are now thin fleece inners, my first ones were similar to suede cloth inners.

This sounds similar to mine, they're now pretty threadbare. I'd still like to get some more but the inner is putting me off.


----------



## Lliena

Will any inserts work inside the 97k nappies as Im thinking of ordering some of them and then some size 1 little lamb bamboo or towelling inserts for them(which dries quickest/most absorbent?) Is that the right size insert for a newborn upwards?


----------



## Rach28

Mynx said:


> Hmm is that a good or a bad thing? What the other inserts like?

Weve been away all weekend so have only been prewashed this morning and are on the line drying now. Havnt tried them out yet for absorbancy. They are definately different to the previous inserts I had from the seller, they feel thinner but fluffier... I'll let you know how they cope with No's super wee's!!



Lu28 said:


> Rach28 said:
> 
> 
> My 5 arrived saturday morning after being posted on 15th July - mega fast!!
> 
> The inside lining on the nappies has changed considerably since I last brought some from 97k in April. They are now thin fleece inners, my first ones were similar to suede cloth inners.
> 
> This sounds similar to mine, they're now pretty threadbare. I'd still like to get some more but the inner is putting me off.Click to expand...

I immediately thought of your post about the inners going mega thin when I opened up the package. 

They are now similar to the inside of naughty baby nappies except the 97k fleece is much thinner than the NB's. 

I'll take some piccies to show the difference :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Lliena said:


> Will any inserts work inside the 97k nappies as Im thinking of ordering some of them and then some size 1 little lamb bamboo or towelling inserts for them(which dries quickest/most absorbent?) Is that the right size insert for a newborn upwards?


anyone? :)


----------



## 4boys4years

my inserts seem to last a few hours fine although i would boost if i was taking him out and wearing him or if there was any clothes on him that might press against it. I think the inserts supplied would be good enough for the first few months.

I'm reaching for mine more than others atm, i hope i have good inners! Looking forward to comparison pics :)


----------



## Lliena

4boys4years said:


> my inserts seem to last a few hours fine although i would boost if i was taking him out and wearing him or if there was any clothes on him that might press against it. I think the inserts supplied would be good enough for the first few months.
> 
> I'm reaching for mine more than others atm, i hope i have good inners! Looking forward to comparison pics :)


Thank you very much I think i'll take the plunge then and get some nappies after I've seen the pics :)


----------



## Rach28

Lliena said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Will any inserts work inside the 97k nappies as Im thinking of ordering some of them and then some size 1 little lamb bamboo or towelling inserts for them(which dries quickest/most absorbent?) Is that the right size insert for a newborn upwards?
> 
> 
> anyone? :)Click to expand...

Yeah stuff them with whatever you like :thumbup:

The 97k ones come with 1 insert per nappy anyway. So just add to them as you need to. 

Microfibre dries really really quick!!


----------



## Lliena

Thanks :D


----------



## Mynx

Rach28 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Will any inserts work inside the 97k nappies as Im thinking of ordering some of them and then some size 1 little lamb bamboo or towelling inserts for them(which dries quickest/most absorbent?) Is that the right size insert for a newborn upwards?
> 
> 
> anyone? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah stuff them with whatever you like :thumbup:
> 
> The 97k ones come with 1 insert per nappy anyway. So just add to them as you need to.
> 
> *Microfibre dries really really quick*!!Click to expand...

And these cheap nappies are the quickest to dry out of my stash! Even quicker than my BGv3, which also have microfibre inserts! 

So, I've been using these nappies for a few days now and we have had a few issues with leaks, not every nappy, so it's probably that I've left her in them a tad too long! I need to remember that these ones wont be as absorbant as my BG for example and I'll need to change her more regularly when in the cheapies!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kyla lasts about 3 hours in the cheapies, not had any leaks at all though! I got a hello kitty cheapie today :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Char&Bump-x said:


> Kyla lasts about 3 hours in the cheapies, not had any leaks at all though! *I got a hello kitty cheapie today *



Omg really? Any chance you could pm me the link please? Or let me know the seller? :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Char&Bump-x said:


> Kyla lasts about 3 hours in the cheapies, not had any leaks at all though! I got a hello kitty cheapie today :happydance:


Id love the link too hun if you dont mind? :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm sorry girls, I got it from a friend, she bought it on eBay but didn't like it so I snapped it up lol xx


----------



## Mynx

Aww fair enuff, I did do a search on Ebay for a Helly Kitty nappy but couldnt find anything other than wipes cases!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Just asked her Hun, the seller is hairworlds, you have to look at their shop apparantly x


----------



## Mynx

Found it, thanks hun... couldnt see any Hello Kitty tho! Ah well, still on my quest to find an AIO BTP Hello Kitty :D Maybe one day!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hmm, maybe they sold out, keep an eye out she said they had loads! Mines BTP but it's a pocket not AIO x


----------



## Mynx

My Ebay cheapie babylegs came today!!! I ordered 12 pairs in various patterns.. will take a pic later :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Could you link me? I've only got one pair but don't wanna pay £5 each lol


----------



## Mynx

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-3-Pairs-...M%2BLA&otn=20&ps=63&clkid=6807525609243113355

There ya go :) They're soooo cheap, 99p for 3 pairs, and just under £3 p&p... when you place your order, just send a message with it stating which colours you want, they're all numbered :) 
They're not as soft as the proper Babylegs but they do the same job :thumbup:


----------



## 4boys4years

hmmm, my cheapies just came out of their second wash and the inserts are coming apart! It's no biggie really, i was considering adding layers to the outside of the insert as the microfibre feels yuck and they need boosting. Not sure what to add though, i have an old cot sheet (flannelette?) i was thinking about using but dunno if that would be good enough?


----------



## dougie

you ladies will be the death of me, honestly!

just ordered two cheapies from 97kgallery, hope they will work for us :) cheap as chips eh!
would it be an idea to get extra inserts for them?


----------



## Mynx

dougie said:


> you ladies will be the death of me, honestly!
> 
> just ordered two cheapies from 97kgallery, hope they will work for us :) cheap as chips eh!
> would it be an idea to get extra inserts for them?

I can get about 3 hours use out of ours without boosting, I just use the inserts that came with them. I sometimes get some wicking around the legs but I'm pretty sure that's down to her trousers being a little snug against the nappy :lol:


----------



## pinkmummy

Got my eBay cheapies yesterday and couldn't resist trying them on T before washing them :blush: but he kept it on for a good 5 hours with no leaks or anything :happydance: very impressed with them x


----------



## Pops

What weight did you find these worked well from girls? A friend of mine is stashing up and thought they may be good for padding her collection. We have one and obviously haven't tried it yet but would be happy to get some more once we have road tested it seeing how happy you all are!

xxx


----------



## Mynx

Well Evie is around 20lbs and she has hers done up on the medium rise. I cant always get a great fit around the waist but that's cos they're poppers rather than aplix, I much prefer aplix for this reason lol! I usually change her after about 3 hours, but there have been occasions where she's been wet.. not sure if it's cos she's done a power wee or what lol!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Had kyla weighed yesterday, she's also 20lb, she has hers on the highest rise and the fit of the poppers varies, Ive just changed her out of the nappy she's been in since 12 (oops!) and it was fine, AND I hadn't prewashed it, pretty impressed with that!


----------



## buttonnose82

do nappies from china ever get stopped at customs? does anyone know? :) thanks in advance


----------



## Char&Bump-x

It's a possibility, but out of the 35 I have had none have been stopped, and I'm pretty sure none of the other girls have had any stopped either x


----------



## Lynz16

None of mine have been stopped. 

And dylan has been wearing them for a week or so and is 14lb at the moment and he's on the first set of poppers on them


----------



## pink23

mine havent been stopped either for customs. waiting on a giraffe one and looking to buy some star print ones. im addicted lol


----------



## Lisa1302

Mine weren't - if they did then we'd be charged as the label said 'shirt' on mine!


----------



## 4boys4years

mine said cloth diapers, we weren't charged x


----------



## dougie

how long on average do they take to arrive?


----------



## Mynx

Mine took around 13 days but it's varies. On his delivery details it says it can take between 10 and 25 business days to arrive so expect them to take a while ;)


----------



## dougie

yeah i wasnt expecting next day!! haha!
so 10 days is realistic but maybe later :)
thanks ladies! :D


----------



## pinkmummy

Mine took 20 days x


----------



## Ilovecupcakes

i'm so glad i found this post! have just read through it all and its reassured me so much - i'm just beginning my stash and bought 2 97k nappies and a naughty baby nappy which arrived last week. i'm pregnant with my first so can't try them out and even though they seem good i was reluctant to buy any more without knowing for sure if they're any good - so this post had reassured me no end! so much so that i've gone and bidded on about 8 more from 97k just now!
i also have a pack of bambino mios - so from the sounds of it i could use these inserts to stuff the pocket nappies which is handy.
i had a look at the baby legs after someone put a link but can someone tell me when you would use these? i don't really get them! lol
thanks again for the very helpful post!
xxx


----------



## Mynx

They're basically leg warmers but in baby size :D The babylegs are handy for showing off the fluffy bum ;) Also great for keeping little legs warm and protecting knees when they're crawling. 
I've also read that putting tights over cloth nappies can cause leakage or wicking because the tights fit so tightly over baby's rather large bum! So they're great for putting with dresses, or just with a co ordinating tshirt. I had Evie in her black and white dog spot cushie with a black and white spotty tshirt and black with white spots babylegs.. it was adorable :cloud9:

ETA : I'm glad this thread has helped a few people thru the worries of Ebay nappies! I was so unsure about them at first and altho they dont stay dry for as long as a Blueberry or BumGenius for example, they do a bloody good job of keeping Evie dry for up to about 3 hours - as long as she isnt sat in one place for a while (while out shopping in the buggy, there was leakage!)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm addicted to these blinking things! The boyish ones are the only ones I don't have, I have 32 different prints and not one has cost more than a fiver! My poor eBay account, working overload!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Oh and Mynx, you're to blame for the 9 pairs of babylegs heading my way! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Char&Bump-x said:


> Oh and Mynx, you're to blame for the 9 pairs of babylegs heading my way! :haha:

Hahah!! I'm sorry hun ;) But they're so gorgeous lol!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I know! Too beautiful and too cheap to pass up on! I saw a picture of your stash somewhere and I've picked a lot of the ones you have, only trouble is I'm gonna have to buy nappies or clothes that match now :haha:


----------



## pink23

i just bought the 7pack star ones. i will have about 22 in total. hopefully i will stop for now lol. hope they dont take to long. ordered them 15th july hope they come this week xx


----------



## binxyboo

glad I saw this thread.
I just bought a 9 pack from 97kgallery as a starter pack. I really want to try fluff, and this seemed like a good deal at roughly £3.60 per nappy.
I'm glad to see others have bought and tested them and seem happy!


----------



## dougie

just won another one so got two on the way now!!


----------



## pinkmummy

If anyone is interested PM me. Willing to sell seperately. This is the ones I have but instead of the pink I have another blue one.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290423554970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

*ETA: ONLY THE 2 BLUE ONES LEFT NOW*


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Did you not get on with them pink?


----------



## pinkmummy

I got on with them brilliantly. Loved them. But have decided cloth isn't for us :( xx


----------



## Rach28

Just bumping this up for ClaireLR :flower:


----------



## Mynx

:thumbup:


----------



## Rach28

Mentioned before that the inners are now very different.... finally got round to photo's :)

Previous inners, similar to suedecloth:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN852116.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN852119.jpg

New inners, fleece:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN852117.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN852118.jpg

Some of the fleece inners, like on my white and light brown cow print, are nice and thick, but some are really thin


----------



## Mynx

Hmmm I wonder which ones will last longer? I see what you mean about some of the fleecy inners being thicker than on others, mine are the same. 
The way I see it is they're cheapies, and I know they probably wont last till Evie is potty trained, I'm pretty sure the inners will have worn away by then or I'll have stuck me finger thru it while trying to get the insert in :rofl: but I didnt pay much for them so I'm not overly worried. Now, if it was an expensive BB or a Cushie, then I'd be concerned!!


----------



## Rach28

Oh yeah they are only cheap so cant complain! Just suprised at the difference in them in only a matter of months. Obvioulsy the production of them has changed, guessing to make them cheaper to make. 

I think that my original ones will last the longest, they feel thicker, stronger and better made. Either way, they are nice and cheap and do the job. I'll be using them to send with N to nursery :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Rach28 said:


> Oh yeah they are only cheap so cant complain! Just suprised at the difference in them in only a matter of months. Obvioulsy the production of them has changed, guessing to make them cheaper to make.
> 
> I think that my original ones will last the longest, they feel thicker, stronger and better made. Either way, they are nice and cheap and do the job. I'll be using them to send with N to nursery :thumbup:

I gotta say that your original ones do look like they'll last longer and the ones with the fleece lining looks cheaper.... mine are all fleece lined too. 

I've just bought some Little Lamb size 2 boosters to add extra oompf cos I cant get round the leakage issues.. I think Evie must be doing power wees :rofl:


----------



## pink23

ooh i like the new fleecy ones. just got some star ones on order. recieved a giraffe and red nappy. i love them. think i might invest in some night nappies. anyone got any recomendations? xx


----------



## Lliena

Quick question girls my ebay nappies jsut came, does the big insert thing inside the nappy get stuffed into the pocket? :blush: Have baby brain today!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Yes Hun it does, then taken out to be washed and dried x


----------



## Lliena

Thank you, thats really helpful :D Im gonna make some fleece liners for my nappies too to help them stop getting stained!


----------



## dougie

i got one of mine yesterday, did a really good job and was very impressed with the fleece, it was super super soft!
and they are generously sized! he had it on the smallest size where he has most of his others on medium or large!


----------



## Rach28

Ive put a couple in the nappy sell thread if anyones interested (I have loads!!) page 1229 :thumbup:


----------



## Rach28

Come on ebay cheapie lovers (thats me included) :haha: - I need to sell a couple..... you know you want 'em :thumbup:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN852185.jpg
 



Attached Files:







SN852184.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> Rach28 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they are only cheap so cant complain! Just suprised at the difference in them in only a matter of months. Obvioulsy the production of them has changed, guessing to make them cheaper to make.
> 
> I think that my original ones will last the longest, they feel thicker, stronger and better made. Either way, they are nice and cheap and do the job. I'll be using them to send with N to nursery :thumbup:
> 
> I gotta say that your original ones do look like they'll last longer and the ones with the fleece lining looks cheaper.... mine are all fleece lined too.
> 
> I've just bought some Little Lamb size 2 boosters to add extra oompf cos I cant get round the leakage issues.. I think Evie must be doing power wees :rofl:Click to expand...

Well my boosters have been washed (only once, naughty Mummy lol!) dried and are in my cheapies and they're fab!! Not had any leakages yet and just having those in has put an extra hour's wear on the nappies!! 
Gonna have to get some more of these boosters I think, just so that I have some back up for other nappies :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Ooh thats good to know I may get a set of them to go in my nappies after I've tested how long they last without extra inserts when she is born. Watch this the nappies prob wont fit her for a few months anyway! :haha:


----------



## Rach28

Ive got some of the LL boosters, hemp doesnt really do it for us. I know its supposed to be more absorbant but even after months of washing hemp just doesnt help us and we tend to stick to microfibre :shrug: odd!


----------



## Mynx

Rach28 said:


> Ive got some of the LL boosters, hemp doesnt really do it for us. I know its supposed to be more absorbant but even after months of washing hemp just doesnt help us and we tend to stick to microfibre :shrug: odd!

These ones are bamboo/microfibre combo I think, so at least they dry a little quicker than hemp!! I know my hemp inserts take forever to dry when the weather is a little cooler lol!


----------



## misspeach24

Does anyone know where to buy naughty baby nappies? As Ive only seen them on ebay, are there any uk or ned shops that sell them? And also if I am planning to use cloth nappies exclusively how many should i buy all in all?


----------



## Mynx

I have no idea if Naughty Baby nappies are available in the shops, my guess would be that they're probably not :( I could be wrong tho! I know Mothercare sell Bambino Mio nappies and wraps and Waitrose sell the Close Parent PopIn snap-in nappies but as for the cheapies, I'm pretty sure there's no chance of getting them in the shops! If only, I'd have been down there buying loads :haha: I usually get all my cheapies from an ebay seller called 97k Gallery. They're really good nappies for the money, I got a 9 pack for £31 :thumbup: I think he's got even cheaper ones now.

As for how many you'll need, it depends how often you want to be washing! A good amount to start with is around 20-25, so that you'll always have some in the wash, some clean ready for baby's bum, and some drying :) Some nappies take longer than others to dry (microfibre is quicker at drying than bamboo or hemp)
I started out on full time fluff when I only had 12-15 nappies so I was washing every day, which wasnt ideal really. I have about 55 nappies now, and I wash every other day, just cos when my nappy bin is full, it's about a full load for the washing machine :)


----------



## buttonnose82

which LL boosters did you get, are they the ones off ebay ..... 10 for £12?? if so, are they any good?


----------



## Mynx

Yup that's them hun, and so far so good. They give me an extra hour with the Ebay cheapies now, so I get around 3-4 hours instead of 2-3 :thumbup: Only washed them once too so being bamboo, the more times they get washed, the more absorbant they become :D


----------



## buttonnose82

oo I think you have sold them too me, i was debating if to get some but if you get an extra hour after 1 wash they should be pretty good after the full amount of washes needed!


----------



## binxyboo

oooohh, I am so excited. I have ordered some 97kgallery cheapies to get me started on fluff (a set of 9 for now - see how it goes. Will use sposies at night for a bit, and then get more if I manage well)
However, despite buying a set of 9, I also saw one that I just LOVED. It was only £5 inc P&P)
It arrived today, and I can't wait to get it washed and try it out. Just need my other 9 to arrive now
What do you think?
https://ukih.merchantrunglobal.com/ImageHosting/ViewImage.aspx?GlobalID=1003&MerchantID=1327&ImageID=14552&DisplaySize=-1


----------



## Rach28

Love it binxyboo!

Havnt seen that moo one, Ive got cream and dark brown moo and white and light brown moo but not white and balck moo..... *goes off to hunt for one on ebay!*

:thumbup:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Binxyboo, I loved that one too, so much so I bought it twice lol. It looks sooo cute with cowprint babylegs ;)


----------



## binxyboo

THEY ARRIVED!!
They are in the washing machine now!!
I can't wait to get started. I'm already looking at what I'm gonna buy next (is this how it starts?)
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/Nappies/CIMG9839.jpg?t=1281773388


----------



## Mynx

Yes that is indeed how it starts! I said at first that my stash would be about 30-40 and that would be it.. I'm getting close to 60 nappies now :rofl:


----------



## dougie

60! wow!

i think i am going to have to stop soon! i have about 20 not including the LLs which are borrowed!

blimey o reily! 60! haha! do you do a wash once a week or something!!


----------



## Mynx

Lol no, I wash every third day.. once my nappy pail is full so it's usually a wash of 12-15 nappies :) 
I rotate them tho and put the dry nappies at the bottom of each pile ;)


----------



## pink23

wow 60 is alot i think one once my next lot come i will have 22 i think. Maybe get a few more though lol xx


----------



## Mynx

The vast majority of my stash is either pre loved or Ebay cheapies :lol:


----------



## bjl1981

Mine arrived while I was away, lovely ebay cheapies from 97kgallery, 3 stars and 4 animal ones. Can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## Mynx

Good morning ladies :) Just to let you know that 97k Gallery has started selling bamboo inserts, free postage too! :happydance: Here's the link :D 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BAMBOO-BABY-...465939213?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE

I will definately be ordering meself some!


----------



## pink23

thats good. I like the new ones that come with the fleecy nappies. I've had a few ones with odd poppers but they work better i think. I probably will get some more nappies soon lol xx


----------



## lynnikins

anyone know how good they are with BF poo and how generous is the sizing really? i have a chunky ( not fat but BIG build in the bones ) 17kg toddler and im struggling to find nappies that go up to his size


----------



## becstar

La is 26-27lbs and they fit her but are smaller than Flips etc are. They have a lower rise. Not sure what 17kg is? La has biiiig thighs though.


----------



## Mynx

Cant comment on the size thing cos Evie is around 20lbs and they fit her fine. As Becstar says, they are low on the rise. 
BF poo I cant comment on either but Evie has had a couple of Poonamis while wearing a cheapie and they've contained them really well so far :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

it works out at about 36lbs ish lol


----------



## Mynx

Hun I have an animal print Ebay Cheapie for sale if you want it? £4 posted? I can add it to the Wondaroo and send them together? You can try it out then and not have to wait weeks for it to arrive lol! It's up to you tho hun! :)


----------



## lynnikins

that would be great hunni thanks


----------



## bjl1981

Just had to say I've been using these for the last few days and LOVE them! they're so quick drying, and seem really comfy! No poo yet, so not sure how they'll be for staining, but so far so good! :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kyla's done plenty of poo in them with no stains. she spilt bolognese on one though and that stained!


----------



## Mynx

For staining they're pretty good! Evie's had a couple of poonamis in them. I always use liners tho but they dont always catch it all lol, and so far, no stains! They also contain the poo really well too ;)


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you girls for all the information you have provided. It has been very useful. Much obliged! :flower:


----------



## ClaireLR

can I just ask a (yet another!!) question please!?!

What temperature do you wash these nappies at? It says on their ad that they have to be washed at 30 degrees but this doesn't seem hot enough to me considering they'll have wee/poo in them! Does anyone wash them any hotter? Or is 30 really enough? 

Also, I just wondered if the quality of the nappies is still as good after a few washes, I'm going to buy majority of these for our baby and I'm worried about spending on them and then finding they fall apart or something after a few months. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mynx

Hey hun, I wash all my nappies on a 40 degree cotton wash with an added prewash and extra rinse, and they're all still in great condition and they've probably been used the most out of all my nappies (aside from my BGv3s lol) :thumbup:


----------



## bjl1981

I wash all my nappies at 60degrees, should I drop the temp down?! will they be sterillised at 40?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I wash at 50 and mine are still in great condition


----------



## Callie-xoxox

best way to shop on e bay??
I just keep getting ones that are from china
they are super cheap but do they work?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I really suck at this bidding thing.
I am never going to get any:(


----------



## Mynx

The ones from China, in particular 97k Gallery, are pretty good yes, they're cheap and altho they wont last as long as the more expensive branded nappies, they will do between 2- 4 hours, depending on how heavy a wetter your LO is. 
As for the bidding, I just did "buy it now" and then paid thru PayPal. About 10 days later I received my nappies :thumbup: That particular seller also sent me an email with a picture of my package attached just before he sent it out lol!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I use the Chinese sellers. Most of them finish at under £4. My cheapest has been a blue one with monkeys on for £1.05! I never use buy it now, they come out a lot cheaper by bidding, just takes time!

X


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm interested in AIOs and am hoping to use ebay cheapies and preloveds to help build my stash after I get my trial done.

I just had a couple of questions: what do they mean by CD30 and CD35 in these postings? Apart from that and the price, I can't see the difference. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7-BABY-AIO-C...Nappies_LE&hash=item43a16d9b57#ht_8502wt_1088 and https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7-BABY-AIO-C...Nappies_LE&hash=item45f4fec597#ht_8505wt_1088
And I was thinking of getting some inserts from Spuggies. Are inserts, boosters and liners all the same thing?


----------



## Jetters

Each listing above has seven different nappies hun. 

Inserts are what go inside a pocket nappy to make it absorbant (most nappies come with one- these do).
Boosters are literally that- an extra insert to 'boost' the nappy which you buy extra, good for heavy wetters or to make a nappy last longer. 
Liners are a non-essential but most people use them... I use fleece which keeps LOs bum dry and holds the moisture underneath, but there are also disposable ones too. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Jetters

I've only got two that I use Flip stay dry inserts in.. but they work so well I've just bought the 10 for £38 including postage offer... figure they'll be a good stash builder and they are nice and easy for the grandparents too! :D


----------



## MandaAnda

Jetters said:


> Each listing above has seven different nappies hun.
> 
> Inserts are what go inside a pocket nappy to make it absorbant (most nappies come with one- these do).
> Boosters are literally that- an extra insert to 'boost' the nappy which you buy extra, good for heavy wetters or to make a nappy last longer.
> Liners are a non-essential but most people use them... I use fleece which keeps LOs bum dry and holds the moisture underneath, but there are also disposable ones too.
> Hope that helps!

I know both listings have 7 different nappies each, but the first has a starting bid of 14.99 and the second 16.99 - I was just wondering if there was an obvious reason one was 2 quid more (wasn't sure if the CD30 and CD35 in the listing titles had to do with anything).

So, since I want AIOs, and not so much pockets, I'd just need inserts? Sorry if I'm clueless!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I've only got two that I use Flip stay dry inserts in.. but they work so well I've just bought the 10 for £38 including postage offer... figure they'll be a good stash builder and they are nice and easy for the grandparents too! :D

10 ebay nappies or 10 flip inserts?

edit of course its ebay nappies we are in the ebay nappy thread :blush: silly baby brain!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

MandaAnda, eBay cheapies are pocket nappies not AIO's, they are dead easy to use though and dry way quicker than AIO's. 

Lliena she means eBay cheapies hun x


----------



## MandaAnda

Char&Bump-x said:


> MandaAnda, eBay cheapies are pocket nappies not AIO's, they are dead easy to use though and dry way quicker than AIO's.

:blush: I'm very confused then, as the two items I linked above say AIO in the listing titles.


----------



## Lliena

AIO nappies dont have a big pocket normally to stuff an insert in its all included and stitched inside.They sometimes have a smaller pocket that you can add an extra booster to though.

Pocket nappies which the ebay cheapies are have a big pocket you can get your whole hand inside and stuff with a microfiber insert or bamboo one etc :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I think they put AIO in the title to increase the chance of them being found through searches.

If you prefer AIO's purely because of how easy they are then I'd still go for the cheapies, they are so simple. You just pop the insert in the back and put it on. Simple!


----------



## MandaAnda

Lliena said:


> AIO nappies dont have a big pocket normally to stuff an insert in its all included and stitched inside.They sometimes have a smaller pocket that you can add an extra booster to though.
> 
> Pocket nappies which the ebay cheapies are have a big pocket you can get your whole hand inside and stuff with a microfiber insert or bamboo one etc :)

I understand, but these two say they are AIOs: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7-BABY-AIO-C...Nappies_LE&hash=item45f4fec597#ht_8505wt_1088

Are they wrongly titled then?


----------



## Lliena

Yep worngly titled or as Char says they put AIO to increase them being found through searches :)


----------



## Mynx

They're not wrongly titled as such because they are all-in-ones in the sense that you dont need anything else in the nappy. They are however, what we know as pockets, in that there's a big pocket in the back of the nappy that you stuff the inserts or whatever into :) 

Jetters hun, glad to see you on the ebay cheapie wagon, they're pretty good nappies considering their price! I just wish they were aplix then they'd be perfect :)


----------



## Eala

Hrrm, I even watched the video and I'm still not sure.

The insert isn't going into a pocket in that video, but it's not attached either! If anything they look like a variant on the Flip!


----------



## Mynx

I think that video just shows the different ways you can do the nappy up rather than how to put the insert in etc. Usually that would be inserted into the back opening on the nappy. Could be wrong tho, but that's what I get from it :)


----------



## Jetters

Mynx said:


> Jetters hun, glad to see you on the ebay cheapie wagon, they're pretty good nappies considering their price! I just wish they were aplix then they'd be perfect :)

Me too!! I much prefer aplix, Kia always seems to be inbetween snaps...


----------



## Mynx

We're at the same stage with Evie too, just cant seem to get a good fit with snaps, except with our WNOS :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> I think that video just shows the different ways you can do the nappy up rather than how to put the insert in etc. Usually that would be inserted into the back opening on the nappy. Could be wrong tho, but that's what I get from it :)

Yep thats what I thought too when I watched it before I bought some :)


----------

